# 2016 Rogue Instrument Cluster



## jeremy1984 (Jul 17, 2016)

I made the mistake of cleaning the plastic covering the gauges and now I have scratches and a pretty bad haze/cloudiness on the plastic.

I've tried Novus and Plastix and it's made the haze worse.

Any recommendations?

Can I replace JUST the plastic component? Price?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If plastic polish doesn't fix it, replacing the cover might be the only option. They run about $30 through the dealer and around $22+shipping online, so it's probably around the same price no matter which you purchase it from.


----------



## yearoftherat (Jul 22, 2016)

The plastic used for the instrument panel scratches really easy. The materials used is really soft. I had the dealership replace mine. 
The replacement one now has a few hairline scratches after 6 months. 
I will eventually buy a new cover and see if I can apply a clear film to it to prevent more scratches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

